

Bespin is now Mozilla Skywriter, moves to GitHub - js4all
http://mozillalabs.com/skywriter/2010/09/02/bespin-is-now-mozilla-skywriter-moves-to-github/

======
JoelSutherland
To say that this project is awesome is a HUGE understatement. We are currently
using it in our upcoming CMS (<http://www.gethifi.com>) as an in-browser text
editor. It looks and behaves great:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/gethifi/4952045778/>

They are currently trying to get it to work on the iPad/mobile safari. That
could quickly make the iPad a reasonable mobile development environment.

~~~
js4all
Agreed, it's huge. And there is more to come due to the flexible plug-in
model.

BTW. The mockup of your CMS looks impressive.

~~~
JoelSutherland
Thanks! It's actually not a mockup -- that is running live as is everything in
that Flickr account.

We're actually in our last stage of heavy development. We've got ~35 sites
running on the system now and will soon be able to open it up.

~~~
pquerna
Open source or something else?

------
nitrogen
At first I have to admit I didn't quite get the point of Bespin, but I've
realized its incredible power as I've come to appreciate the web as a viable
platform for most applications. I will probably use it when I transition one
of my current projects to the web, and look forward to seeing what others do
with it. I have only one complaint so far: alt+left/right is used to move by
words instead of the more common ctrl+left/right.

[This comment was edited with Bespin bookmarklet]

~~~
js4all
Kudos for using the bookmarklet. :)

The whole point of Skywriter is the underlying totally new architecture: The
use of canvas, incredibly fast rendering and unlimited editing file size. No
other textarea-based editor can do that. When it comes to editing source code
in the browser, there are often 5000 and more Lines. Other editors slow down
or can't even handle such many lines.

------
kingkilr
Idea for it that me and a friend had: often times when new users need help in
IRC they paste some code, and make some changes, and repaste etc to show what
their issue is. The idea is to write a plugin for editors that, at a click of
a button, live streams the content to bespin^Wskywriter and they can just link
the "view into the editor" to IRC so people can see the code in a real time
way. Then when they're done they can kill the "view".

~~~
js4all
Great idea. What you are describing sounds like a combination of EtherPad and
Skywriter.

~~~
jackolas
And gist.

------
rblion
Really cool name, logo, and concept.

------
aaronblohowiak
Any plan for IE support?

~~~
js4all
No, there is no plan to support current IE. Skywriter relies on the <canvas>
element and makes heavy use of html5.

~~~
ElbertF
IE9 will support the canvas element.

